# Hexagone kacheln



## countryqt30 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Gemeinschaft!

Ich moechte gerne einen Hexagon-Hintergrund erstellen (fuer eine website).
Nun moechte ich den hintergrund gerne kacheln, damit nicht so viel daten geladen werden muessen.

Die Hexagone habe ich in ai schon sehr einfach hinbekommen, es ergeben sich nur 2 Probleme:

1) Wie kachle ich diese richtig?
2) Ich habe das Gefuehl der abstand zwischen den 7 Polygonen (Siehe link) ist nicht gleichmaessig, obwohl ich sie pixelgenau verschiebe (Pfeiltasten).

Die ai datei ist hier zu finden.


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.

1. Da eine Kachel immer rechteckig sein muss, musst du nur die kleinste Abbildung finden, die dein Muster in alle Richtungen richtig kacheln würde. Mein Vorschlag siehst du im Anhang.
2. Der Abstand der Elemennte untereinander stimmt tatsächlich nicht. Nutze besser die Verschiebenfunktion von Ai und gebe einen konkreten Wert an.

Grüße Marco


----------



## countryqt30 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo smileyml,

vielen dank fuer deine Antwort!
Der Tipp mit dem verschieben hat mir sehr geholfen!
Ich habe noch eine andere, "bessere" wiederholfrequenz entdeckt: 
hier

Noch eine, wahrscheinlich doofe, Frage:
Wie schneide ich das korrekt aus und exportiere dann?

Ich mach es immer Umstaendlich und importiers in PS als smart object, zieh dort die guides, mach dem 4-eck eine 4-eck auswahl und kopiere diese dann auf mehrere ebenen und verschiebe diese. So ist sofort sichtbar, ob es gekachelt gut aussieht (oder obs fehlerhafte stellen gibt).
Danach schneide ich es in PS aus und speichere es als png, jpg, etc. ab.

Gibt es da einfachere wege direkt ueber ai?


#edit: Noch eine Frage  :
Mich stoert, dass beim Kopieren von Objekten (Strg-c, Strg-v) das neu erstellte Objekt "irgendwo" im Raum schwirrt. Besser waere doch, es deckt das ursprungsobjekt. Kann man das einstellen?


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2011)

Man kann es zwar mit der Hilfe des Pathfinders beschneiden, allerdings musst du dann ein besonders Augenmerk auf die Konturen legen und diese aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in Flächen umwandeln.

Alternativ genügt es sicher auch das Seitenformat in Ai entsprechend der Kachelgröße einzustellen und diese dann über Export als Bild abzuspeichern.

Alternativ eben der Weg über PS:
Ebenso das Seitenformat in Ai auf die Kachelgröße eiustellen und die Ai in PS zu öffnen und zu rastern und von da dann entsprechend abspeichern.


Grüße Marco


----------

